# How to adjust volume by a batch file?



## yozzyurubuza (Aug 1, 2010)

Is is possible to adjust the volume of the laptop by using a batch file?
this is how I am going to use it.
We will have a role play and I'm using Scheduled Tasks to run a certain program in the specific time.
I use Scheduled Tasks because I don't want somebody to touch my laptop. 
I need to make the volume low from the start and automatically adjust the volume without touching my laptop.
Can someone help me as soon as possible? (before tuesday)

My OS is Windows 7 Starter.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

You could use AutoHotkey to control the volume with the SoundSet command.

Download and install AutoHotkey, go through the Quick-start Tutorial and write a few simple scripts to get an idea on how it works.


----------

